# 8 Ft Fish Caught



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that might get some attention. I just got off the boat and back to the resort in Cabo San Lucas. I was the lucky one on the boat that got handed the pole on the biggest fish I will ever catch in my life. A true 8 ft Marlin that took about 35 minutes to land. Just like in the movies it danced 2 to 3 time across the water about 100 yards out. It weighed about 120 lbs. (estimated). Just the coolest thing I have done in years. When I get back I'll post up some pics. Also caught some 15-25 lbs. Mahi Mahi.  Having a great time. Wish you all were here. :lol: "FISH ON".


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Right on Al!!! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've always hated fishing reports from non-fishing guy's !! :lol: 

Good for you Alvin....keep having a good time ! 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Way to go! Can't wait for some pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well it's about time you fished for something. Even if you're too cool for Utah fish :wink: , that's a heck of a catch. Nice work.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll be hitting up Cabo over Thanksgiving as a first timer. I might need to pm you for a referral for a good outfitter.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We used Charly's and the Captain and his wheel were Roberto Y Roberto. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome Al, Can't wait to see the pictures. If you could get some pictures of the native gals, that would be cool too. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> That's awesome Al, Can't wait to see the pictures. If you could get some pictures of the native gals, that would be cool too. :lol:


+1 of course you might have to post the "good" pictures over at the gutpile :wink:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al, how much did you see of Hurricane Norbert? I understand that crossed the peninsula north of you, up closer to La Paz, but I suspect that you saw some of it down on the cape.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Al, how much did you see of Hurricane Norbert? I understand that crossed the peninsula north of you, up closer to La Paz, but I suspect that you saw some of it down on the cape.


We saw some wind and whitecaps, a little rain (not much). Wind around 40-45 mph. Clear tonight. Leave tomorrow around 3 PM.


----------

